# Forgotten victims.



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Just incase we forget, with the anniversary of the 9/11 bombings, let's try and remember the poor people who've moved into Jorg's house now; they have to look at the poor, peppered tree in their garden, they have to be careful when mowing the lawn or vacuming the front room, not to blow their faces off with stray ball-bearings, and worst of all, they will have to put up with delivery men, coming to the wrong address with rolls and rolls of elastic. Let's take a moment to remember the troubled. (no offence meant)


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Or the tree in the new garden "NOOoooooooo it's the Jörg!"


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Or the tree in the new garden "NOOoooooooo it's the Jörg!"


I presume they would use some kind of leafy semaphore, to let the locals know; like some kind of deathly scream in their last moments.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

And the pool should be drained and all the lead contamination removed !


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

smitty said:


> And the pool should be drained and all the lead contamination removed !


LOL yes!







That poor bloody tree...


----------

